# Amplificador valvular Clase A



## culadns (Jun 30, 2009)

hola que tal yo soy un principiante en el tema pero me quiero armar un amplificador valvular clase A de masomenos 20  30 w rms alguno tiene algun esquema planos o algo por que se me hace dificil en contrar algo 

y otra pregunta me voy a comprar un osiloscopio cual me recomiendan y uno de 10 mhz sirbe ?


----------



## jona alvarez (Nov 26, 2009)

Hola foreros! resulta que hace un par de dias concrete un proyecto de hace  mucho tiempo: mi primer amplificador a valvulas, el cual usa solo una simple Pcl82. Pero el problema radica en que no amplifica nada :enfadado:, solo se escucha un poquito de ruido de linea y muy bajito se escucha el sonido que le ingreso, sin ninguna distorsion.
Este es el circuito:
http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/8140/simplexucl.jpg
y esta la fuente:
http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/9867/fuentesimp.jpg

Si alguien me puede ayudar, muchas gracias!


----------



## ivanutn (Dic 29, 2009)

Probá de poner un capacitor de desacople a la resistencia de cátodo del triodo. Capas que tenes muy baja ganancia para el uso que le das.  Sino busca una nueva PCL82 y hace la prueba. 

Con el tema del ruido, fijate como tenes ubicados los transformadores. tienen que estar a 90º uno respecto al otro. Y revisa el tema de las masas. hacelas a un único punto del chasis.


----------



## jona alvarez (Dic 29, 2009)

Muchas gracias! tenes idea de que valor tiene que ser el condensador de desacople? Los trafos los tengo a 90°, pero no le tengo mucha fe al trafo de salida porque con un ohmetro me marca 4ohm en un bobinado y 200ohm en el otro, eso es normal o tendria que ser mas alto el valor del primario?? ese es el trafo original que traia la tv a la que le saque la pcl82, y estoy casi seguro de que funcionaba bien la etapa de audio


----------



## masaru (Dic 30, 2009)

el zumbido de linea es invitable ,el problema radica en que es clase A. Se puede atenuar aumentando la capasidad de los filtros. La poca amplificacion puede deberse a la falta de exitacion.


----------



## masaru (Dic 30, 2009)

hola, que uso le vas a dar ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 30, 2009)

culadns dijo:


> ....y otra pregunta me voy a comprar un osiloscopio cual me recomiendan y uno de 10 mhz sirbe ?


No repitas tus consultas en mas de un post.

*Normas del Foro 2.4*
No está permitido iniciar dos o más temas con respecto al mismo tópico o asunto, ni publicar dos o más mensajes cuyos contenidos coincidan dentro de un mismo foro o en varios foros. Dichos temas o mensajes publicados podrán ser eliminados o unidos sin aviso previo o posterior.

Respecto del amplificador, ¿ Tienes idea de lo que estas pidiendo ?


----------

